# Slipping Tail Stock, Jet Mini



## jwoodwright (Feb 18, 2005)

I was turning a pen yesterday and the tailstock started to creep...

I tightened the lock handle more and resumed turning, it was Corian and I was roughing it out...

Stopped the lathe, removed tail stock, inspected for whatever would do this, played with the lock...

Used a 11/16" box wrench and tightened the nut 1/2 turn.  Installed tail stock and continued to finish pen with no more creeping...

Will this work for all [?]  I don't know...  Solved my creeping problem...  [8D]


----------



## opfoto (Feb 18, 2005)

There was another thread about someone making a threaded nut to fix that creep but good... I think it was under the Classified area. I am not sure how to post/attach the thread, Sorry.


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 18, 2005)

My point is to tighten the nut first, may not have been initally adjusted at the factory...[8D]


----------



## Ken Massingale (Feb 19, 2005)

My thoughts exactly, John. It's on page 8 of the manual, mine came from the factory needing a quarter turn tweak.
ken


----------



## Randy (Feb 19, 2005)

John
I too had a creeping problem when I first got my lathe. Tightening the nut solved most of it, especially when turning pens, but (there's always a but) I found that I got tired of hitting the handle with the heel of my hand. It also hurt my hand. So one of the first green wood things I turned was a Bois D'arc mallet to tap the handle tight. I now have no troubles tightening the tailstock no matter how big a piece I am turning.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jwoodwright_<br />...  Solved my creeping problem...



For the time being...........  Apparently a lot of people who have Jet minis have this problem and tightening the nut doesn't always work....especially when turning objects larger than pens!!!  Some people use a hammer and some people make some sort of extension for the clamping handle; but apparently there is a design flaw in the clamping mechanism.  Keith used to make a replacement clamping block for the stock round JET device which is reputed to solve the problem without resorting to hammers or extension bars.  They are now being made by Robert Cox.....I think.....see other current threads on this subject.  

I have not had my JET mini very long and only do pens so creep has not been a problem for me.  If it does raise its ugly head, I plan to fabricate a new clamping block from a few pieces of bar stock from my scrap pile.  A hack saw, a drill press, a grinder and about a half hours time should do the trick!!


----------



## Randy (Feb 26, 2005)

There is an excellent discussion about the tail stock slipping on SawMillCreek.org try this linkhttp://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=16003
Lots of different suggestion but replacing the washer seems to be the best solution.


----------

